

 Medium clone launched in China - thegna
http://jianshu.io/

======
Peteris
The first post is on "why I studied Confucian philosophy in my undergrad".

They nailed content.

------
eksith
"Why did you choose Confucius "endorsement" Teachers' Day"

[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&prev=_t&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http://jianshu.io/p/qpmsps&act=url)

I'm not sure if that's accurate for
[http://jianshu.io/p/qpmsps](http://jianshu.io/p/qpmsps) (Any native speakers
willing to do a once over?)

But the other articles are similarly Sinocentric (a couple pertains to outside
influences that, nonetheless, affect or has "arrived in" China in some way).

~~~
tomflack
I'm not sure what you're asking here? The articles are sinocentric in the same
manner Medium articles are typically occidental in nature.

~~~
eksith
I was asking whether native speakers could give an overall scope of what the
articles were about since one-by-one translations are hardly 100% accurate and
likely to miss important subtext. I was looking for whether there was
additional motivation behind the articles that didn't seem obvious at first or
was it a hodgepodge the same as Medium.

------
LiweiZ
Content itself is a crucial issue for Chinese readers. No matter what form it
is delivered with, writing and reading are derived from what's in people's
mind. Given the status of the last 100 years, things just get worse. Wish one
day, we Chinese can have some kind of translator machine to read other
language with way less distortion and personal flavor translation. Technology
helps us, but may not in the way we thought of.

------
samspenc
I betcha this one complies fully with China's strict censorship rules, which
includes Falun Gong, the Tibetans and anything critical of the government...

Does anyone know if Medium is blocked in China (or will soon be?)

~~~
larryzhao
Medium is not blocked in China. Currently.

------
kylelibra
Why does it randomly say "Writing matters" in English?

~~~
nwh
Just like people in English speaking countries get things tattooed on them in
Chinese, I can only imagine that the reverse is true. Things are apparently
trendier if you make them sound foreign.

~~~
w1ntermute
> I can only imagine that the reverse is true.

It sure is (from China):
[http://i.imgur.com/LA7OXTD.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/LA7OXTD.jpg)

And from Korea:
[http://i.imgur.com/7CUoaaQ.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/7CUoaaQ.jpg)

~~~
adamnemecek
>> And from Korea:
[http://i.imgur.com/7CUoaaQ.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/7CUoaaQ.jpg)

#2deep4me

------
joaor
I wonder if a serifed font makes a difference

~~~
themodelplumber
Sure it does. Similar to roman characters--you can see the green button at
lower left is using a sans-serif font.

------
beachstartup
Piracy and Fraud Propelled the U.S. Industrial Revolution

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-02-01/piracy-and-fraud-
pr...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-02-01/piracy-and-fraud-propelled-
the-u-s-industrial-revolution.html)

------
shire
Everything is in Mandarin besides "Writing Matters".

